# Jogging!



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

It really helps! But it has to be long distance. I've started to jog for about an hour each evening, and once i get back home and settle in, i can really feel the calming effect of it. Of course there are many things you can do to engage/distract while sitting still, but it's so easy to drift of then. Going for a long jog is always a guarantee to clear up your headspace. Just remember it's mostly after you get home you start to notice


----------



## moon (Nov 24, 2004)

Definitely true!

I need an hour or more, too. But it works, and as you say, mostly I can feel it after showering and settling down again at home.

Running is great. It clears my mind too, no brain fog after running long distance!


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

yep true, pays off every time just got to do it


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep, I don't always enjoy exercise when I'm doing it, but afterwards I feel clearer and I feel better for the rest of the day. I don't jog, but I'll go out on my bike or do a bit of cardio at home.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Been at it for about 6 weeks. Started out walking and slowly added intervals of jogging. Walk 15 steps, jog 15 steps. Now I can jog slowly for an hour and 20 minutes continuously. I cover about 5 miles. It has actually reduced my appetite. Sleep is more rewarding. My blood pressure had dropped from 180/95 to 115/70. Doing this gives me the feeling that I have some control over my well being.


----------

